# Which projector



## donflaks (Feb 14, 2013)

Just finishing my windowless home theater. Can't decide on a projector. Have been studying the Mitsubishi HC9000D and the Digital Projection MVISION-CINE 400-3D. I realize the costs for each are significantly different (Mitsubishi is about 1/3 of the other) however, from what I've read the Mitsubishi will produce as good an image as the Digital Projection unit. The big difference, besides the price is the lumen output - 5500 for the DP, 1100 for the Mitsubishi - but that too doesn't appear to matter with a windowless room.

Any suggestions - even other manufacturers. 

Don Flaks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What's your budget?

This Month's Home Theater Mag has a great spread on several projectors in the 5k and below range. I would go read those reviews. I'm sure you've probably found projector reviews.com and projector central.com? Also good spots.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would also have a look at JVC and Sony projectors in that price range you will be able to get into some nice stuff.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You might give Panasonic a look too in their AE line. I have two of the older AE (AE2000) projectors, and they produce an outstanding image. One feature I've found extremely useful is lens shift. It allows the projector to be off center from the screen (vertically and horizontally if you have lens shift for both) and still get an image with full resolution (electronic keystone adjustments affect resolution). Panasonic is LCD based, but I have over 2000 hours on each of mine with no problems. No discernable lag in the picture and sports are clear and detailed.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As stated above, it would be helpful if we had a budget to limit the recommendations a bit.

Also, does 3D matter to you?


----------



## donflaks (Feb 14, 2013)

My budget for this item is around $12,000, and yes, #D is an important feature


----------



## donflaks (Feb 14, 2013)

That is "3D"


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

donflaks said:


> my budget for this item is around $12,000, and yes, #d is an important feature


jvc rs56


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got a JVC RS55 and it is quite impressive. You should try to find a shop and demo some different stuff if you can. Get a feel for what you like. I really like the 4K e-shift that JVC has. And setup was extremely easy and quick. I thought the picture from the Sony wasn't as good.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Check out this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1434826/s...6-jvc-rs4810-jvc-rs56-mini-shootout-2012-2013

It is quite a long read but I don't think this guy has a horse in the race so it seems like a fair comparison to me.

Spoiler alert: for _most_ uses he recommends the Sony VPL-HW50ES.

Good luck!


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Go with jvc rs56..


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I have to put my vote in for JVC. I couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a JVC owner also... For $12k you could hit a home run... For about 5-7K you'd also be doing great w/JVC.

If 3D is a huge factor, only look at this years JVC models... 3D was a sticking point in years past.


----------

